# Zaftig City - Attempting to ressurect it?



## FerreTrip (Jan 17, 2011)

*Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

(Mods: Move this thread if you think it's not in an appropriate place, by all means ^^)

A long time ago, this guy (re)started up the Zaftig City interactive on Writing.com. For those who don't know, the story was simply that you were a young (presumably) male fox who woke up one morning at Zaftig City with no memory of how/why you got there or where you were. Zaftig City just so happens to be a city inhabited entirely by fatfurs. Contributors, writing in second person, had free reign over how the story played out--there was no way to remove chapters or edit them once done, and you could post them as long or short as you please.

Of course, it got filled with different fattening fantasies with barely any plot. More than one storyline had some yiff (though I didn't read much past when I realized that they were yiffing). As you might expect, as stories, they were junk. Some of them _were_ actually decently imaginative--one story involved you running into and joining a group of superheroes, and a couple had body switching/transforming. One actually ended in a way that sort of counters the whole "be fat and happy" idea--you are rendered immobile, unable to see, unable to speak, and barely able to hear or breathe for the rest of your life while you're used as an excess weight dump by the cops. However, as you might also expect, a lot of the stories weren't written with good English (and, no, not the second-language kind)...

I found a plot start early on where you were still thin that interested me enough to expand on it. (I mention "still thin" because I wanted to see how far I could go in a fatfur story while keeping the main character technically thin...a challenge, if you will.) I made a few characters that I gave some background to and set up a real, plot-driven storyline...but left it to see if others would expand on it. (In the middle of it, someone went off at the first weight gain opportunity I presented, and ended up with MAJOR contradictions and poor English and it just pissed me off, so I, in bold, said that it'd be a serious plot, not just some stupid WG story. I think that's why nobody continued it.)

Over a year later, I'm thinking, 'I should go and continue this, myself,' and so I went to check on it. It vanished the same day as when I checked before, if memory serves correctly. I was saddened. I should've backed up the stuff I wrote, because I LOVED the characters I made.

So, here I am, wasting my time instead of doing homework, wondering: "Should this thing come back?" 'Cuz I know for sure it'll come back eventually, even though few will participate in it. (That's probably why it went down--lack of interest.)

Why (I think) it should:
+ If the stories are done decently, they're at least amusing little diversions.
+ Surprisingly, in a good way, though it was rated NC-17, there was relatively little yiffing (at least compared to what I expect other interactive fetish stories like this would have).
+ If the stories are done _well_, the combination of fatfur and real plot creates for an intriguing mixture...as long as the yiff doesn't become the point of it/is drawn out very long. A fair number of plots could have become good, if people just contributed.
+ WRITING IS HEALTHY. I hope one of the reasons for the horrible English at some points is due to simple inexperience...
+ There isn't anything else out there like it that I know of.
+ It can be genuinely fun!

It's really a neat thing, indeed, and I liked it a bit. It was something to waste time on when I was alone, and I had fun developing some characters with it.

Why (I think) it shouldn't:
- The grand majority of the storylines either became bland or failed to reach their potential due to bad writing or nobody continuing.
- There was a LOT of horribly-written stuff, both in terms of story and actual writing. In other words, people forgot this isn't an IM RP or just didn't care. The "not-really-caring" part is almost what bothers me the most, though I suspect it's not as true as I think.
- The grand majority of the storylines, in connection to the first con above, were, well, excuse plots for weight gain, just like any other RP. And then they just stopped after a point. This is the biggest flaw to me, since it's definitely more true than the last one.
- A lack of continuing storylines or at least ending them. I think only ONE of them ended, the one described earlier.
- Some stuff was just...weird. For me, at least. I wasn't a big fan of the body-swapping. (At least I didn't find any gender-benders, or I don't remember any!)

I think that pretty much covers the cons...anything else I say would just be redundant.

I know it's gonna come back from all the people wanting to write some collaborative WG and waste their afternoons/mornings/etc. reading some, but I think it should be a little different. For instance, I think there should be a voting thing or something--like a link to a forum where people make comments (if there still isn't a feature for it on the site) on the chapters. Also, editing/deleting your chapters should be enabled for this reason (and for when you realize you made a big boo-boo). If a new site is needed, if one exists, cool. Regardless, there needs to be more people spreading the word for when it comes back.

If anyone wants to try starting it again, that'd be cool. (You don't need to start off with the same exact setting or species of animal or anything; just make it good enough to launch off in all directions.)


...Sorry for being verbose ;;;


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

No matter what the fetish, most furry literature will be crap, but there will be a decent amount of good ones.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> No matter what the fetish, most furry literature will be crap, but there will be a decent amount of good ones.


Like the ones _without _a "fetish"?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Like the ones _without _a "fetish"?


 
Isn't "not having a fetish involved" a fetish, considering how fucked up furry literature is?

That's my biggest fetish of all. That and transformation.


----------



## Lazarian (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



> "Zaftig City just so happens to be a city inhabited entirely by fatfurs."
> ...
> "Of course, it got filled with different fattening fantasies with barely any plot."



What did you honestly expect?


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



Lazarian said:


> What did you honestly expect?



 Well, fattening fantasies (I guess it helped me realize just how bland  such stories are, or at least reinforced it). I was just saying that for  people who don't know what it is.

@RayO: X3; Nice point.


----------



## Don (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



FerreTrip said:


> (Mods: Move this thread if you think it's not in an appropriate place, by all means ^^)
> For those who don't know, the story was simply that you were a young (presumably) male fox who woke up one morning at Zaftig City with no memory of how/why you got there or where you were. Zaftig City just so happens to be a city inhabited *entirely by fatfurs*.



So it's basically the South, but with furries? Sounds nightmarish.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



Don_Wolf said:


> So it's basically the South, but with furries? Sounds nightmarish.



Are you kidding. If there's one thing more nightmarish than fat furries, it's dumb fat furries who obsess over NASCAR and shove the Bible down your throat.

But if you ever go there... bring back some cornbread and fried chicken, please. I'm starving.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

i'm sorry but fat is one of the only fetishes i don't get. seriously, can someone explain what is hot about that?


----------



## Willow (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm sorry but fat is one of the only fetishes i don't get. seriously, can someone explain what is hot about that?


 What's hot about so many other fetishes? I get some of them, but others are just beyond comprehension. 

To put it simply I guess, they just are.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



Willow said:


> What's hot about so many other fetishes? I get some of them, but others are just beyond comprehension.
> 
> To put it simply I guess, they just are.


 
i can understand almost all of them but just not fat fetish.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



HarleyRoadkill said:


> i can understand almost all of them but just not fat fetish.


 It's like screwing a warm pillow. :V


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



Alstor said:


> It's like screwing a warm pillow. :V


 
a warm, greasy, stinkpit of a pillow :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm sorry but fat is one of the only fetishes i don't get. seriously, can someone explain what is hot about that?


 
I think one of the Wayans Bros. said, "It's like doing two women at the same time."


----------



## FerreTrip (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



HarleyRoadkill said:


> i'm sorry but fat is one of the only fetishes i don't get. seriously, can someone explain what is hot about that?


 
This is something I've been wondering for a long time, myself. While I personally don't think of fat as "hot", per-say, I admit that as a fetish, that...kinda is one of the definitions...*sigh*

My best guess is that it has something to do with the fact that, aaaaages ago, fat was considered a positive and desirable thing--the more fat you had, the longer you'd last during a famine. I guess that some liking of it is still buried deep within our consciousnesses somewhere, and those with the fat fetish have it more brought out. (Also, think about it--we make things fat and find them positive all the time, generally finding them cute. Of course, there's an extent to how fat something can be and still be "cute" in most people's eyes...)

(We're not asking you to like fatfur, by the way; it looks like you just wanna understand, which is good.)


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

I think they should bring it back. Zaftig City was one of my favorite interactive fat fur stories. And fat furs are my favorite things to experience in the furry community. Whethers 'get it' or not is up to them, but I like it a lot. It need not be gross. All the negatives are generally stripped away to make it enjoyable, at least that's how I see it. I'm not stupid, I know being hundreds of pounds overweight is danger IRL and none too flattering in some cases either, but online with furries at least I can pretend that those negatives don't exist and enjoy a furry as a blob as big as a house. Realism is not a necessary factor online, the only limit is how far your imagination can stretch. And if all you can see is the world around you plus some bunny ears or a fox tail then I really feel sorry for your lack of imagination.
So bring this story back I say, someone restore it. It had great stuff I want to see again. It stretched imagination to it's limits and then some. We need more creative stories like this for future writers to say 'wow, look how far that went. Can I go further?' We need this story and others like it to help inspire new writers. Help the next generation of furry writers become better than the last one. Restore this story if at all possible.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

Totally worth a necro.


----------



## anero (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Totally worth a necro :V


 
I've noticed a lot of necros today and I have no idea why.


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

Well this is what I'm saying. If nobody gives a shit about this I intend  to do something. Whether that's saving every last chapter of the five hundred and sixty or so chapters of the entire series and reposing them in the same order in a new interactive (giving credit to every original creator post mind you, I'm not stupid) or whatever, I will do whatever it takes to make sure this story doesn't die. I am _that_ dedicated to it. And if none of you can say the same thing about at least one other furry creation you love then don't say I'm crazy for being this passionate about it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Zaftig City (story) is down...(Warning, fatfur discussion thread)*

Edit: Urghh...
I guess to avoid clutter, since you really want to discuss it that badly, I'll just go ahead and merge the new one to this.


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

For those who may not have noticed, the interactive  by 'NackFourTails' known as "Zaftig City" has vanished lately from the site of Writing(dot)com. I myself only discovered it this morning and I am deeply saddened and outraged it has been removed and has been gone for a full year now with no chance of returning or even a general public outcry. So this summer I am going to do something about it.

Unless I am told directly by the individual who started the interactive he doesn't want it resurrected, I will be embarking on an attempt to recreate the interactive on Writing.com. This is not as hard as it may sound thanks to the site known as the Wayback Machine which archives almost all websites and their contents. I have found it contains a copy of Zaftig City from 2009 and has all 558 chapters available.

Now, if I'm going to do this I'd like to do it right so the first thing I'm going to ask is if anyone who  posted originally would be willing to receive copies of their chapters and post them again when it's their turn, so they may be given proper credit. Second of all, to those who have vanished I will be posting their copies as well but will be giving them credit at the top of each chapter. Or, if they do not want their chapters posted (hopefully there will be few if any), I will rewrite those chapters if need be myself. Lastly, I will be doing this in a brand new account, so as to not be seen as some sort of glory hog digging up an old prize and replanting it in my personal collection. Let me emphasize this is *not my story* but it is a story I love deeply and a story I want to see continue.

So I'll leave it at this. Is anyone here at all in favor of seeing this happen? Of seeing this story brought back? If there objections tell me now, because I believe I have answered most, but I am not perfect so I would like to hear any problems some might have with this idea and hopefully solve them.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 25, 2011)

I think this is the wrong section...


----------



## Morroke (Apr 25, 2011)

There's a reason it died.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2011)

Fatfur fetish fiction?


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I wasn't sure which section it should go in so I figured it being sort of a rant might fit here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay it died :3


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Fatfur fetish fiction?


 
Everyone has their own preference. I don't knock others interests so I  ask others don't knock the ones I'm passionate about. And this did have  some good stories.



Morroke said:


> There's a reason it died.



Perhaps but if I can bring it back I still would attempt to do so unless the owner of it himself told me I couldn't.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 25, 2011)

I would've thought the writing subforum would have been applicable.

Also this seems like a horrible idea if you don't know _why_ it died.


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I would've thought the writing subforum would have been applicable.
> 
> Also this seems like a horrible idea if you don't know _why_ it died.


 
The same could be said of solders going into battle. Perhaps ignorance isn't bliss, but I don't want to see this story go whatever the case may be.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 25, 2011)

Drakin said:


> Everyone has their own preference. *I don't knock others interests so I  ask others don't knock the ones I'm passionate about*. And this did have  some good stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but if I can bring it back I still would attempt to do so unless the owner of it himself told me I couldn't.


But that's what I love doing :'(


----------



## Xenke (Apr 25, 2011)

When a fat fur collab goes dead, there's usually a reason.

Such as the fact that even non-fat furs will troll the shit out of it.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 25, 2011)

Drakin said:


> *Everyone has their own preference.* I don't knock others interests so I  ask others don't knock the ones I'm passionate about. And this did have  some good stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but if I can bring it back I still would attempt to do so unless the owner of it himself told me I couldn't.



Knocking others interests IS my passion so don't try to stop me.

EDIT: 





CannonFodder said:


> But that's what I love doing :'(



Fuck. You. ;~;


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But that's what I love doing :'(


 
Then please keep it to yourself or leave. I want to be civil about this if at all possible. I like fat furs, inflated furs, macro and micro furs, muscle furs, hyper furs, and a whole lot more. But fat ones are top of my list. So don't think I'm someone who picks one love and says it's better than all others. I'll try most anything once and I have found many things I like because of that, but fat furs are my favorite and I want to do something to retain one of the best fat fur stories I have ever seen.


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

Xenke said:


> When a fat fur collab goes dead, there's usually a reason.
> 
> Such as the fact that even non-fat furs will troll the shit out of it.


 
Perhaps, but I'm not going to let that happen if I do this. I keep a close watch on all my stories and if I make a new account for this I will do the same for it. I will keep the bad branches from growing if at all possible and keep the story as it should be. Plus, if possible, i would like to find a way to open it up more, maybe attract new individuals who would want to try it.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2011)

If it crashed from bad stories the last time, why wouldn't it a second time?

/neutral opinion of the content


----------



## OssumPawesome (Apr 25, 2011)

Drakin said:


> Then please keep it to yourself or leave. I want to be civil about this if at all possible. I like fat furs, inflated furs, macro and micro furs, muscle furs, hyper furs, and a whole lot more. But fat ones are top of my list. So don't think I'm someone who picks one love and says it's better than all others. I'll try most anything once and I have found many things I like because of that, but fat furs are my favorite and I want to do something to retain one of the best fat fur stories I have ever seen.


 
[yt]5BaOvM9jXKg[/yt]


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

Alstor said:


> If it crashed from bad stories the last time, why wouldn't it a second time?
> 
> /neutral opinion of the content


 
I'm not saying it couldn't, but even if it did I would feel better having tried to save it than letting it vanish without even a passing nod of the head to how special it was. Sometimes a cause is worth fighting for even if it's a lost cause. And that's how I feel about this.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, why are you trying to kick a dead horse instead of raising a new one?

Oh right, because no one cares.

(Whoops, did I just say that, I'm sorry)


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2011)

Drakin said:


> Everyone has their own preference. I don't knock others interests so I  ask others don't knock the ones I'm passionate about. And this did have  some good stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but if I can bring it back I still would attempt to do so unless the owner of it himself told me I couldn't.


 
"But Tom," Jenny wheezed around a mouthful of marshmallow Peeps, "I CAN'T marry you.  I'm already in love... with the pizza delivery guy.  He never forgets my favorite order - X-large with extra cheese and pepperoni.  He GETS me, Tom.  You never really understood me."
"Jenny," Tom rumbled, "He just does it for the money! That's not love! He can't possibly l-"
And then Jenny devoured Tom out of hunger/boredom. THE END


----------



## Alstor (Apr 25, 2011)

Drakin said:


> I'm not saying it couldn't, but even if it did I would feel better having tried to save it than letting it vanish without even a passing nod of the head to how special it was. Sometimes a cause is worth fighting for even if it's a lost cause. And that's how I feel about this.


 Alright. It seems like you're dedicated, so I'll just say do whatever you want. Considering how close fetish groups on FA are, just sticking your head in should be enough to make it something.


----------



## Drakin (Apr 25, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "But Tom," Jenny wheezed around a mouthful of marshmallow Peeps, "I CAN'T marry you.  I'm already in love... with the pizza delivery guy.  He never forgets my favorite order - X-large with extra cheese and pepperoni.  He GETS me, Tom.  You never really understood me."
> "Jenny," Tom rumbled, "He just does it for the money! That's not love! He can't possibly l-"
> And then Jenny devoured Tom out of hunger/boredom. THE END


 
You can badmouth all you want but believe it or not, what you wrote there (mind you written by an actual writer and not someone typing with something he should keep tucked in his pants instead of an the keyboard) is exactly the kind of thing I enjoy. So go ahead and bitch if you want, you're not going to hurt me. 



Xenke said:


> Honestly, why are you trying to kick a dead horse instead of raising a new one?
> 
> Oh right, because no one cares.
> 
> (Whoops, did I just say that, I'm sorry)



HA! Sorry, just had to laugh, I'm already getting posts on my journals that say others want to see this happen. And yes, it is only one friend right now but the journal is only an hour old. Give it a day or two and more will come in with interest I'm sure.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess this is technically more appropriate in the Bloc.  Probably should have just left the old thread open.
Going to bed now.  Play nice, everybody.


----------



## Drakin (Apr 26, 2011)

Well so much for that attempt. I discovered quickly going through what I could find of the interactive much of the chapters had already vanished for good and were impossible to recover. However I was able to save a total of 54 of them to text files. They're too disjointed to use though so instead I will be starting a new interactive of Zaftig City II from my own profile. This one I plan to make even bigger and better though and will allow for such things as Inflation as well as weight gain and transformation. 
So just because fate has decided to slap me about and prevent me from restoring the story I at least did what I could to salvage what I was able To me that was the same as waiding into a sinking ship and saving as many of the survivors as I could. I couldn't save them all, i couldn't save my own chapters let alone stop the ship from going under, but I saved all I could and that I at least am proud of. So if anybody wants the chapters I did save, send me a private message and we'll work out some way for me to get them to you.
And as for any and all of you saying I was being stupid I do not regret my actions and would do them again in a minute if I could save even half the chapters I got out of that. So stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 26, 2011)

Why in the hell would you want to enjoy pretending to be morbidly obese furries? Isn't reality enough for you without deluding yourself that it's all ok?


----------



## Drakin (Apr 26, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why in the hell would you want to enjoy pretending  to be morbidly obese furries? Isn't reality enough for you without  deluding yourself that it's all ok?


 
I could say the same thing about being a furry in general. Why pretend to be something that doesn't/can't exist? Because it's fun.


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> "But Tom," Jenny wheezed around a mouthful of marshmallow Peeps, "I CAN'T marry you.  I'm already in love... with the pizza delivery guy.  He never forgets my favorite order - X-large with extra cheese and pepperoni.  He GETS me, Tom.  You never really understood me."
> 
> "Jenny," Tom rumbled, "He just does it for the money! That's not love! He can't possibly l-"
> 
> And then Jenny devoured Tom out of hunger/boredom. THE END


FTW! But isn't that vore? Jenny doesn't have to be plump for this story to work.


*Okay, serious now.*

*First argument against:* The majority of Internet published fat-furry stories suck.

*Answer:* The percent of suckadilicious Internet published stories across _all_ genres is the same (ever read FictionPress?). So that statement should be: The majority of Internet published stories suck. The solution is to either ignore the problem, or to work with the writers to edit their postings. The trick is to motivate yourself to do the editing, and motivate the writers to cooperate. In professional publishing money is the motivator.

Another Internet publishing model to reduce the suckability of the stories is to do something like Elfwood does. Anyone a member of Elfwood? Each story submitted is read and accepted/rejected by a staff member. It can take up to two weeks for your submission to appear. AnthroArchives.org (defunct) used to put authors through a vetting process first, then allow them to upload anything after that. It's more work, but Elfwood's process probably keeps the quality the highest for a non-publisher-run website.


*Second argument against:* It's a weird fetish.

*Answer:* So... There's lots of weird fetishes, and lots of weird readers who like that sort of stuff. But just because I don't like something doesn't mean it cannot be.


*Third argument against:* If we don't know why it died then we should'nt resurrect it.

*Answer:* Okay, maybe that's true in the specific sense that some of the posted stories may have been fan-fics or in violation of copyright law in some other way. But that doesn't apply to _new_ stories on a _new_ site.

What might apply is the new site and the rules there if it's sub-hosted on a site like Writing.com. Maybe areas that see little action get deleted. A useful maxim is: He who pays, rules. If you use free hosting, you have to follow someone else's rules. If you create your own site and pay for hosting, you (mostly) get to do anything you want. I say mostly because some things are illegal, such as child porn (but that's not an applicable example in this case).


*Final thoughts:* Since most of the original chapters have vanished, the best solution is probably to create a new site. If there's anyway you can afford to pay for hosting on a dedicated site, then that's your best bet. The trick is to find software/web scripts. Can you use something like the open-source Wiki scripts, or something like WordPress?

Also, to get more traffic what about the idea of zaftig anything? That is, don't limit yourself to only furry zaftig. If you get enough traffic advertising might be a possibility.

Mostly though, as long as you're willing/able to pay for the hosting the site will live forever.

Good luck.

S~


----------



## psion (Apr 28, 2011)

Wonder how much longer this thread is going to go before it gets locked?  =P
Anyway, speaking as someone who actually likes fat furry fems... I have to say I also don't see the point in this project.  From my memory this was a community effort, you picked a thread and wrote a few paragraphs with it, ending your submission with two more branches for someone else to work with.  Also, if memory continues to serve me right there were only one or two "chains" that were actually worth following out of the morass of unfinished deadends and submissions that were typical of the fatfur set.  If you were into it, it was okay.  If you weren't you were generally bored out of your mind as very little happened that would be of interest to the average reader.
One suggestion I can think of would be to work in an overarching plot in this one (the first one didn't have much motivation beyond "you wake up in Zaftig City with no memory how you got there,") something that could be just as simple as securing the means to leave the city.


----------

